# Italy to Croatia via Blueline ferry ?



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anybody used the Ancona to Split ferry ? If so what was it like? Replies will be appreciated.


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

Evening

We took the Ancona/Split ferry last May. We had spent the previous 3 weeks in Italy and we were en route to Dubrovnik.

I booked the ferry through Viamare Ltd. The one way fare for the Motorhome - Adria Coral 660 SL with a "de-luxe" cabin for 2 cost €293 which converted to £263 at the time.

I booked the trip by phone a couple of days before we travelled. The lady in the Viamare office in London, Monica Garcia - 0208 206 3420 - was very helpful.

We travelled on the Blue Line ferry overnight, leaving Ancona about 1800hrs and arriving in Split the following morning at about 0700hrs. I remember we had a reasonable meal and a good night's sleep although the cabin on our vessel was a little antiquated to say the least.

I would certainly travel that way again.

Hope this helps.

Peter


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, any recent experiences? We are thinking of doing the journey the other way, either Split to Ancona or Dubrovnik to Bari in about a week. Just in Venice and intending to head round through Solvenia to Croatia and possibly ferry across then back up through Italy.

Cheers for any input, NS


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi nevillestreet, i used the dubrovnic -bari ferry a couple of years back.
used jadrolinija lines, old boat but comfortable. took about 8 hours, quite cheap too. we wanted to go to greece through albania but couldnt get insurance so we went over to bari then drove to brindisi for ferry to corfu. just turned up at the port in dubrovnic and booked ticket there but that was in june. if your in dubrovnic there is a great campsite called camping kate in mlini 4 miles south side of the city. you can get a boat from the quay below the site right into old dubrovnic. brilliant trip , unforgetable. hope this helps , all the best sean


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*route*

Hello,

Can someone show me this route on a map (the ferry route) please?


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi teemyob, if you zoom in on google maps you can see it marked on there. regards sean


----------

